# 2012 Possibilities



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 7, 2009)

The Long Count Calendar of the Ancient Mayans ends on Dec 21 2012. There isn't much information regarding what the Mayans thought would occur in 2012, but the consensus of opinion is that there will be great change. To some people this means a positive, spiritual change.There is zero scientific evidence that anything will happen, but there are numerous things that could easily threaten the human species in the year 2012, such as a geomagnetic reversal, asteroid strike or supernova. Or something more intimate, like a flu pandemic, or a nuclear war. 

Here are the top 20 scientific predictions...

*1.Asteroid/Meteor/Comet*
ancient, advanced civilisations have one distinct advantage over us - they may have observed the skies for longer, and may have spotted an orbit that will culminate in a collision with Earth in 2012. This is easily the most predictable disaster for 2012. With recent discussion of "dark comets", we have become aware of the possibility of our planet being struck with little or no warning.

*2.Coronal Mass Ejection (From our sun)*
a CME was behind the solar storm of 1859. It occurred in September of that year, causing the failure of telegraph systems across North America and Europe. Accompanying the storm were auroras that are normally only seen in the Arctic and Antarctic, but were visible as far south as the Caribbean. Typically we would expect a storm of 1859's magnitude cause power blackouts and wreck satellites. But do we really know how big they can get? In 2009 NASA told us to be wary of solar storms, and warned of the dangers to America's ancient overloaded power grid. Being without power for a few months, in the developed world, is a lot more serious than most people realize. 

*3.Magnetic Pole Shift*
pole reversals have been happening on average once every 400,000 years, with the most recent one being 730,000 years ago - so we are well overdue. Not only do we not know much about reversals, scientists are still unsure about how our magnetic field is generated. Long thought to be a by-product of the movements of liquid iron in our planet's core, recent studies are suggesting that our salty oceans might be the cause. Scientists suggest a geomagnetic reversal takes thousands of years and does no harm. They are wrong - it could just as easily happen overnight. No mechanism is known for the cause of the magnetic poles swapping places. Our magnetic field is known to be rapidly declining (10% in the last 150 years), and the magnetic North pole is moving around at an accelerating pace - it has been predicted it will move from Canada to Siberia in the next 50 years. These changes could be indicating an imminent reversal. 

*4.Expoltion from the black hole at the center of our galaxy*
in 1983 Dr Paul LaViolette described the dangers of a Galactic core explosion. He explained that it would generate a cosmic ray superwave, and it would be signalled by a gamma ray burst (see below). He also warned us that a gravity wave might travel ahead of the superwave. If seems likely that the 2004 tsunami was caused by a gravity wave, because the accompanying GRB arrived just 21 hours later, and was the brightest ever observed, 100 times brighter than any other seen in recorded history. This gravity wave did not come from our galactic center, but if it had, perhaps the effects would have been much worse. 

*5.Religious Apocalypse*
or rapture, or "judgement day". Most religions predict such a day. Conspiracy theorists suggest that many world leaders have apocalyptic beliefs, and may even be attempting to cause Biblical prophecy to be fulfilled in 2012 via their actions. If it helps, the Bible says ?But of that day and hour knoweth no one, not even the angels of heaven, neither the Son, but the Father only.? But then again, maybe God changed his mind since the Bible was written, and told some people the date of the apocalypse?

*6.. Alien Invasion*
no evidence, but plenty of believers! Tied in with this are recent crop circles that have 2012 and Mayan themes. If aliens are the creators of crop circles, then one would expect the circles to be a warning of sorts. 

*7.Gamma Ray Burst*
a 2004 study told us that a GRB from a distance of just one kiloparsec could destroy half of Earth's ozone layer. It suggests that historical mass extinctions may have been caused by GRBs. NASA explains how "gamma-ray radiation from a relatively nearby star explosion, hitting the Earth for only ten seconds, could deplete up to half of the atmosphere's protective ozone layer. Recovery could take at least five years. With the ozone layer damaged, ultraviolet radiation from the Sun could kill much of the life on land and near the surface of oceans and lakes, and disrupt the food chain." 

*8.Crustal Displacement*
a physical pole shift. The mechanism is not understood, and most theories are just wild guesses. However it seems quite likely we had one 12,000 years ago, and what goes around, comes around. Charles Hapgood provided substantial evidence for a pole shift at that time, and Allan and Delair have added to it in their book Cataclysm!: Compelling Evidence of a Cosmic Catastrophe in 9500 B.C. Take into account that Albert Einstein endorsed Hapgood's ideas, and we have something to worry about.

*9.Cosmic Rays*
scientists have yet to work out where most high-energy cosmic rays come from. Either an increase striking our atmosphere, or a weakening of our shields, will let in more cosmic rays. They are already zipping through your body every second, and they could end up being our silent killers. As one example of their danger, airlines do not let pregnant women work on their inter-continental routes, because of the increased exposure to cosmic rays at those heights. 

*10.Flu Pandemic*
it might not be swine flu, but flu researchers say a deadly pandemic is not a case of if, but when. Our generation is generally unaware of how bad the pandemic of 1918 was - it killed 50 million people. It was the number one cause of death amongst soldiers in WW1. Being killed by the enemy came second. 

*11.Nuclear War/WW3/Biological War*
although the Cold War is over, and less bunkers are being built, the threat is still very real. Tensions between the Koreas, and India & Pakistan are worrisome, as are the huge bunkers that the Russians have built. The Yamantau complex is large enough to protect 60,000 people! 

*12.Supervolcano*
these are real, they have caused great catastrophes in the past, and we have no idea when the next eruption will be. Some believe Yellowstone could explode again soon, as it has been exhibiting signs of unrest, with earthquake swarms, ground deformation and considerable heat and gas emissions. It it did erupt, expect half of the USA to be wiped out, and major variations in global climate for many years. For more information, watch documentaries by the BBC and Discovery Channel. 

*13.Rise of the Machines*
somewhere between Terminator and I Robot is an easy prediction: robots one day will have the capacity to rule the world. Are we stupid enough to allow it to happen?

*[14.Global Warming*
it will only take an increase of a couple of degrees to make life very difficult for most humans. Luckily for us, it is unlikely to wipe us out as early as 2012. 

*15.Time Travel Error*
someone from the future ventures into our past and causes a conflict in the time-space continuum... if it causes us harm in 2012, maybe someone managed to zip back in time and warn the ancients of it?

*16.Nanotechnology*
while this might have health concerns when used in everyday products (ie sunscreen), the doomsday risk is when self-replicating little thingies are developed. Search for "grey goo". Fortunately 2012 seems too soon for some mad scientist to let the goo loose. 

*17.Nearby Supernova*
experts say that no supernova candidates are close enough to harm us. But how many supernovas have they observed? This is where, after the fact, scientists proclaim "but of course!"

*18.Genetic Modification*
we blindly take vaccinations, and we might be sheep when it comes to "gene therapy" as well. Our desire to live longer might just be our undoing.

*19.Nuclear Accident*
nothing is foolproof. We've had such accidents in the past, and a bigger accident is totally possible. Hard for the ancients to predict, though.

*20.Ice Age*right now the buzz is about "global warming", yet a mere thirty years ago we were worried about an impending Ice Age. There is evidence that parts of our climate system work more like a switch than a dial, and if a certain level of temperature is reached, it may cause what is known as "abrupt climate change". See the movie "The Day After Tomorrow" for how it might work.

_What do you all think? If you do believe in 2012, what do you predict will happen? If you don't believe in 2012, which from the above list would you think is most likely to happen?_


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2009)

> *1.Asteroid/Meteor/Comet*
> ancient, advanced civilisations have one distinct advantage over us - they may have observed the skies for longer, and may have spotted an orbit that will culminate in a collision with Earth in 2012. This is easily the most predictable disaster for 2012.


For info about that myth/hoax:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/general-support-and-advice/18426-coping-with-2012-a.html

BTW, a recent article in _Popular Science_:

Meet the Asteroid Hunters


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

ummmmm.... in 2012, the APA is gonna come out with the DSM-V.  In it, people are going to be recognized for their strengths - not catagorized according to their [abnormal] behaviour.  the use of labels will be de-emphasized and people will be able to recognize themselves with pride (because, after all, the emphasis is on strengths) and can work with professionals on how to maximize their strengths.  Not spend so much time [obsessing and resisting] the labeling process.

I can wish and hope, can't I?

df


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm guessing the calendar ends because the Mayans couldn't conceive of time (or the planet) extending that far into the future.

It's similar to the fact that early PC makers and software developers in the 1980s didn't think past the year 1999 in their date and time functions... What happened in 2000? Nothing. Software developers had to release patches or updates for their software. And the world went on as usual.


----------



## Andy (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't ten and fourteen already started? Eleven is pretty close too.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 7, 2009)

Number 10 isn't talking about things like Swine Flu, where there have been around 2000 deaths...more along the lines of Spanish influenza which killed 20-40 million people.

Number 14 is happening...but like they say, if the earth heats up a few more degress we'll be toast...it's been getting warmer and warmer every year....but unlikely to happen in 2 years...

Number 11...like you say is pretty close...but maybe 2012 something major will happen??

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

Sorry...after double checking, it was more like 50 - 100 million that were killed from Spanish Influenza


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2009)

> but maybe 2012 something major will happen??


Taco Bell with merge with KFC to create a new food product that causes millions to become deathly ill


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 7, 2009)

Now that's something believable *shutters* mg:


----------



## Andy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, I guess something like number 2 is more likely to happen. :crazy:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 8, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> after double checking, it was more like 50 - 100 million that were killed from Spanish Influenza



Aye, caramba! :bart:

Don't forget, that was before vaccines, antiobiotics, and antiviral agents.

How many did the Spanish Inquisition kill? [1]


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 8, 2009)

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Inquisition


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

There is one other possibility that may effect the human race in 2012:

The 2009 Nobel Peace Prize Winner, President Obama, will lose the election!:lol:


----------



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the most upseting issue with the 21st century, is the fact that no longer we will have the delicious possibility to read any year upside down or back to front eg.1881; 1961.
Waaaaaaaa!


----------



## SilentNinja (Nov 1, 2009)

All this stuff scares me! I think theres more chance or 1,2,3,9, and 19 happening... 6 you never know... but they wont destroy earth! 

I was actually really scared when they started the large hadron collider for the first time... i was really scared, incase it caused a big black hole and we would all die. I love NASA but one day  our own curiosity is going to kill us all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

There's nothing at all to fear, SN. Not even the Mayans believed there was anything to fear. All of this fuss is created solely by paranoid people who like to alarm others and who like to believe in and create conspiracy theories.


----------



## Savvy (Nov 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'm guessing the calendar ends because the Mayans couldn't conceive of time (or the planet) extending that far into the future.



Just my opinion, but maybe the Mayans just didn't think continuing the calendar past 2012 was necessary, considering how long ago they actually started it. Who knows, maybe the guy in charge of making the calendar got sick and died, and their was nobody to continue his work ? Or perhaps they figured that some "others" might keep it going for them in the future...

Also, the media is having a field day with all this hype about our possible end in 2012 ? Hollywood even made a movie about it.  
I say, don't feed the trolls !!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 1, 2009)

I understand that there are people, some of whom read this board, who have concerns about this which feel very real to them. (I'm not one of them, but that doesn't mean I've never been convinced of things that weren't based in logic and reality.) My question is, what can we do here to help alleviate the fears of those who believe the world will end in 2012? (Aside from reminding them that calendars get more expensive every year, I mean.)


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

Good point Fiver, I worry for the folk that this sort of stuff frightens and upsets.
And I feel very cross with the scaremongers.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Taco Bell with merge with KFC to create a new food product that causes millions to become deathly ill



YOU TAKE THAT BACK! (la la la la not listening.)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, what can I say.  I checked the Mayan calendar and it had some grease on it, so it must be true:  Taco Bell will be gone and all that's left will be Kentucky Fried Taco.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 1, 2009)

_Mmmmmm_....._Kentucky Fried Taco...._


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

For those who can't wait:

YouTube - Deep Fried Tacos-Food Network


----------



## Andy (Nov 1, 2009)

We can't see it in this country...Thankfully.  :crazy:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, since you can't see it, something that would be even better would be to just buy a deep fryer at Walmart and then just throw into that some of the healthy food options from Taco Bell.


----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2009)

Like Coke.

Apparently deep-fried Coke is the latest thing.  I don't drink pop so I haven't tried it but it sounds rather disgusting.  :yuk:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, that does look good 

But not as good as the Krispy Kreme chicken sandwhich:

Still Time for a Donut-Chicken Sandwich | NBC Los Angeles

:homer:


----------



## Andy (Nov 1, 2009)

Ewww. If I didn't know that was chicken I might say it looked good. Otherwise yuck! 

We don't have any Wal*Marts anymore remember? Your suppose to be taking them back.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I suggest you keep at least a few Walmarts around.  That way, you always have something to write in a gratitude journal.


----------



## Andy (Nov 1, 2009)

Then I have to take Wal*Marts off my "Things to demolish" list.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 2, 2009)

Geeze, do I have to do EVERYTHING then?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2009)

I like Walmart.


----------



## Banned (Nov 2, 2009)

I spent far too much money at Walmart last night. Why is it I can never get out of there without spending $100-200???

When I was 16 I worked at it's predecessor - Woolco.


----------



## white page (Nov 2, 2009)

> I spent far too much money at Walmart last night. Why is it I can never get out of there without spending $100-200???


Because they have marketing down to a fine Art, tell me is it a place where there is seeming chaos? if so, then there's your answer, you are confronted with goods that you would normally not see in a well organised compartilised store.


----------



## Banned (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually expected it to be insane chaos (post-Halloween sales) but it wasn't.  I went in, got the stuff on my list, got alot more stuff that wasn't on my list, went through the self-checkout and was done.  Didn't even have to stand in line.


----------



## white page (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that puts my theory into the trash can


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Didn't even have to stand in line.



I think that means you only *thought* you paid...


----------



## Banned (Nov 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, my bank statement says otherwise...


----------

